# Traynor Amp - Rocked by a Hurricane!



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hurricane Teddy went through this week, and one of my newly installed windows leaked in my shop. My Traynor Ironhorse (recently acquired) got "sprinked" with some water - seemed to be mostly on the outer housing, although there were a few drops inside around the tubes. I dried off what I could see, and set it aside next to the propane heater for a few days.

Decided to fire it up last night and noticed a slight "burny" smell. Not sure if this is my imagination or not. I did put new power tubes in it just before the event, and cleaned the tube sockets with deoxit. It initially seemed the solo setting wasn't doing very much.

Any sage advice?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

My guess is dirt or dust got onto a resistor and burnt off. If it works ok now, as in a speaker is plugged in and sound comes out, it's probably OK. 
Might be worth having someone knowledgable on tube amps look inside to clean out possible built up dust, and maybe clean the controls.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You were smart to leave it alone for a few days. I think it would be fine. Happened to me too.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh crap.
Now I've got Scorpions on the brain.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

If you have contact cleaner on hand, spray wipe and leave for a day.
Should be OK.
Hot tubes and dust have a smell of its own. ( love it btw)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

All this Traynor talked made me buy a used Darkhorse. Seems like a great little amp. Should get it next week.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> All this Traynor talked made me buy a used Darkhorse. Seems like a great little amp. Should get it next week.


I looked at the Darkhorse but wanted the effects loop. Great tone on it though.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I never use the effects loop. Tried it on a few amps but wasn't worth the hassle in the end. I'm now just a plug-it-in-front guy.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve had a burning smell from am amp with new tubes before. Turned out to be a sticker on the tube smouldering as it heated up.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The burning smell seems to have gone away. I'll chalk it up to new tubes / paranoia


----------

